# 10th Anniversary



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, I certainly didn't expect to be here posting this when I first came to TAM. It has been 2.5 years since I found out about my H's EA/PA, and we are fixing to celebrate our 10th anniversary. We just went through our first deployment since I found out about his affair, and managed to make it through with really not a whole lot of problems. He has been doing anything and everything to make sure I feel safe in our relationship, which is always awesome.

I am actually excited to go to Vegas and celebrate! Going to do one of those really cheesy and fun vowel renewals with Elvis, driving through some tunnel of vows in a pink cadillac LOL. We had a formal wedding, now I just want to have some fun while we celebrate. 

For those of you who have helped (AFEH, DanF, Amplexor, and a whole crapton of others) I thank you from the bottom of my heart. We have survived, and I know it isn't over, but I actually feel like we are LIVING now, not just surviving!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats! It seems like you guys have overcome a lot! Have a great time in Vegas!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks YinPrincess. I will admit openly that it got really ugly at points, but he has been there for me and amazingly enough really understood my anger and sadness. Definitely helped a lot. 

I hope they have some cool drinks in Vegas, I have never been! hahaha


----------



## LostWifeCrushed (Feb 7, 2012)

This story puts color back in my rainbow. Have a magical adventure!


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations. Its always good to read some success stories.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

DawnD, good to hear your success story.

Good lucks.


----------



## Mario Kempes (Jun 12, 2010)

I loved reading your post, Dawn. You both deserve happiness.

Enjoy Vegas!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Great news, Dawn! Enjoy Vegas!


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you for the well wishes everyone. I know some of those who are new may wonder why the posting with updates, but I hope that those going through infidelity can see that it can get better.

If you would have asked me a year and a half ago, I would have told you I was considering leaving my husband. I thought that I had enough, he didn't deserve me, and that I didn't think he was remorseful. Then when some members (turnera, trenton, AFEH, Amp) asked me how I obtained my mind reading skills, I had to rethink. And realize he was very, very remorseful, but I hadn't taken the time to tell him exactly what I needed. 

For those of you dealing with it now, listen to the wise members here. Sometimes it can feel like they are out of their mind, or expecting you to carry the load of work that comes with rebuilding, but everything they have told me and guided me to has reaped wonderful rewards. Open minds can heal.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Congratulations!

(BTW, "fixing to"? You're a Southern girl...)


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

DawnD,

Congrats on 10 years. 

Sometimes even us BS's need to open our eyes a little more and see the work our WS's are doing.

Your post is uplifting.

Thankyou

HM64


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

DanF said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> (BTW, "fixing to"? You're a Southern girl...)


Ha! Depends on when you talk to me. Army brat, so I tend to absorb the local norms after I have been somewhere a while. Funny, born in DC at Walter Reed, graduated in New Mexico, and lived everywhere in between. The dreaded question of " So where are you from?" gets answered with " I don't know" LMAO.


----------

